# Bug- oder Heckmotor?



## Kiru4 (5. Februar 2014)

Moin, 
Habe mir ein Aluboot 4 x 1, 60 m gekauft. Es soll als Bassboat umgebaut werden. Einsatz auf Elbe und Talsperren. Was ist nun sinnvoller nen Elektromotor am Heck oder am Bug? Auf der Elbe kommt nen 18 Ps Tohatsu dran und der E-Motor daneben ans Heck oder lieber an den Bug? Auf der Talsperre darf nur mit E-Motor gefahren werden. Teils müssen mehrere km damit gefahren werden. Würde das auch mit Bugmotor als alleiniger Antrieb gehen? Wenn dann die 55 Ibs version. Mit I-Pilot wird leider nix, zu teuer. Damit fällt doch das Hauptargument für den Bugmotor raus? Es wird viel Nachts gefischt, wie lässt sich die Fernbedienung bzw. Fußsteuerung im Dunkeln händeln? Hab ewig gegooglet aber Vor- und Nachteile mal gegebüber gestellt konnte ich nicht finden.
Danke!

VG Thomas


----------



## Fair-Fishing (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bug- oder Heckmotor?*

Moin,würde in deinem Fall einen 55 lib Heckmotor nehmen,bist da flexsiebler. schnell vorwärts wie auch zum baktrowlen`!! Wichtig ist, kaufe gute Qualität!! Minnkota zb. am besten mit Stufenloser Schaltung spart Energie. die neuen mit Maximierer sind Top.App Energie ebenfalls ist ein guter Accu wichtig Gel Accu ,gute Angebote und Breatung findest Du beim Echolotcentrum Paderborn (Schlagerter) Gruß Fair.Fishing


----------



## Frankia (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bug- oder Heckmotor?*

Mit I-Pilot wird leider nix, zu teuer.

ebay-Suche weltweit


----------



## Der Pate (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bug- oder Heckmotor?*

Gib die 200€ mehr aus für den I-Pilot. Ist gut angelegtes Geld. Glaub mir, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Und was den Akku angeht, rate Ich dir zu AGM Batterien. Die sind günstiger als Gel und nen Unterschied habe Ich keinen feststellen können.

Und was die Frage angeht ob Heck- oder Bugmotor...
Ganz klar, BEIDE!!!:m


----------



## Kiru4 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bug- oder Heckmotor?*

Moin, beide Motoren wäre toll, aber mir zu teuer. Wie lässt  es sich den nun fahren nur mit Bugmotor, ohne Gewicht des Benziners am Heck? Könnt aber die 40 kg Batterie im Heck lagern. Akku ist bereits vorhanden, 120Ah AGM.  Also Bugmotor als Hauptmotor möglich? Wie ists mit der Bedienung der Fernbedienung oder Fußsteuerung im Dunkeln bzw. welche Steuerung würdet ihr bevorzugen? 
Danke.
VG
Thomas


----------



## ahinkel (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bug- oder Heckmotor?*

ich würde ganz klar die Fernbedienung vorziehen, die Bedienung mittels Fußpedals ist nicht leicht bzw. erfordert viel Übung...


----------



## ahinkel (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bug- oder Heckmotor?*

Ach ja, Bugmotor als "Hauptmotor einzusetzen würde ich nicht raten, eine normale Geradeausfahrt bei etwas Wind oder Strömung erfordert ständiges korrigieren, da ist man mit einem Heckmotor besser bedient.


----------



## Skorpio (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bug- oder Heckmotor?*

Hallo Thomas

 Beide Varianten haben natürlich ihre Vor- u. Nachteile...

 Ich habe zB den Minn Kota Vantage 80 zum reinen Vertikalangeln (Backtrolling) und damit kann ich bedeutend genauer Kanten abfahren und sauberer den Köder anbieten wie mit meinem Fronttroller...

 ABER ->

 Um längere Strecken zu überbrücken, beim Schlepp und/oder Wurfangeln taugt mein Terrova 80 mit I-Pilot natürlich bedeutend mehr und natürlich ist er auch bedeutend besser wenn starker Wind- u. Wellengang ist.

 Mit dem Bug voran zu fahren ist selbstverständlich besser wie bei unruhigem Wetter das Heck durch die Fluten zu schieben, denn dann spritzt einiges an Wasser hinten rein, außer Du montierst zusätzlich Wave-Wackers (Spritzschutz), die kosten aber bis 500 Dollar, wenn sie nicht selbst bastelst.

 Sicher musste beim Frontroller öfter korrigieren, aber daran gewöhnste Dich recht schnell...

 Wenn Du nicht hauptsächlich vertikal Angelst, nehm nen Fronttroller und wenn irgendwie machbar mit I-Pilot. Mach Dir die Fernbedienung auf dem Oberschenkel fest, oder an einer Bootsstuhlhalterung, dann klappt das schon.

 Klappen wird's letztendlich mit beiden Motoren...


 MfG


----------



## Frankia (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bug- oder Heckmotor?*

Mit ein wenig techn. Geschick kann man den Schaft um 7mm anheben, eine Lenkstange dran und den Bugmotor auch von Hand lenken.


----------



## Matthias89 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bug- oder Heckmotor?*

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen nen Bugmotor am Heck zu montieren? Ich weiß das ein Bugmotor eigentlich ganz anders montiert wird als ein Heckmotor aber ein passender Adapter sollte ja einfach zu bauen sein.


----------

